# Phoenix Suns Fan Survey



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You a Suns fan? Take the survery! You shall be repped!


1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?


Thanks!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster? The Matrix and Amare Stoudemire. I can't choose between either

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns? This is hard, no one stands out to me as much as the players on my team for some reason

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? no one. 

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA? Joe Johnson 

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA? Charles Barkley.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
*Steve Nash* 
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
*Kirk Hinrich* 
*Chris Bosh* 
*Garnett* 
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
*Chicago and Orlando* 
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
*Q Rich* 
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
*Paul Shirley lol*


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Steve Nash
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Yao Ming,Jianlian Yi,Air Jordan
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
Houston
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Stephen Starbury
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
Sir Charles Barkley


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?

<b>I love Eddie House, I dont care if he's streaky he just brings so much energy to the home crowd, and when he's on fire, he's freaking on fire.</b>

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
<b>Lebron James, Dwayne Wade, Mike Bibby </b>

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
<b>Cleveland, Sacramento</b>

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
<b> Jason Kidd</b>

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
<b> Sir Charles and Kevin Johnson</b>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster? Steve Nash

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns? 
LeBron, Dwight, Yao

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? Lakers (Not fav, just watch 'em)

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA? Jason Kidd

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA? Charles Barkley


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Nash/Diaw/Amare

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Yao/VC/Sheed

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 
Rockets/Nets/Pistons

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Does Penny Hardaway count?

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
Barkley


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster? - Amare Stoudemire, Boris Diaw

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns? - Not really a fan of anyone else, but Dywane Wade, Dwight Howard and Tim Duncan are impressive.

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? - Not sure. I like the Spurs and their half court sets, its a nice change from what we have in Phoenix. Kind of the opposite end of the spectrum.

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA? - Sam Cassell, he's a riot.

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA? - Barkley duh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we have more Suns fans than this. Post you lazy asses haha.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1. Steve Nash
2. Carmelo Anthony, Dirk Nowitzki, Tracy McGrady
3. Denver Nuggets
4. Sam Cassell
5. Charles Barkley


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?

Leandro!

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?

Vinsanity, Andrei Kirilenko, and, of course, that dirty seven foot tall German guy that shoots a lot. 

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 

Them crazy Mavericks, no matter if they beat us in the conference finals.

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?

Jason Kidd!

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?

King Sir Prince Charles the Barkley. The third.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Shawn Marion

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
1. Lebron 2. Wade 3. Boykins

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
Detroit Pistons 

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Starbury

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
KJ


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You a Suns fan? Take the survery! You shall be repped!
> 
> 
> 1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
> ...


1. Steve Nash
2. a)Paul Pierce b)Vince Carter c)Dwayne Wade
3. Boston Celtics
4. Jason Kidd
5. Charles Barkley


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
*Shawn Marion*
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
*Devin Harris, Marcus Banks, dwyane wade*
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
*Minnesota T'wolves*
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
*Antonio McDyess*
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
*KJ*


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
*Amare Stoudemire*
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
*Vince Carter, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh*
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
*Toronto Raptors*
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
*Jason Kidd*
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
*Charles Barkley*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Amare Stoudemire
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Iguodala
Shaq
KG
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
LA Clippers
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Michael Finley 
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
Charles Barkley


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
The Matrix
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Vince Carter, Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 
None.
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Jason Kidd
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
Thunder Dan


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Shawn Marion
2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Lebron, Jason Richardson, AK-47, also C. Maggette
3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 
i only care about PHX Suns ball.
4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
j kidd
5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
KJ


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?

*Steve Nash*

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?

*Arenas, Dirk, Bosh(it's always changing though)*

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 

*Raptors*

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?

*Q-Rich*

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?

*Sir Charles*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You a Suns fan? Take the survery! You shall be repped!
> 
> 
> 1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
> ...


..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster? Amare!

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns? Kobe, Wade, T-Mac.

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? Charlotte Bobcats.

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA? Joe Johnson.

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA? Sir Charles!!!


----------



## Hippy Guitarist (Jun 5, 2006)

1)Steve Nash
2)Nowitzki, Yao, J-Kidd
3)Houston Rockets(actually my #1 team, but I love the Suns, its really close)
4)Jason Kidd
5)Thunder Dan,Sir Charles


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
Steve Nash

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
Dwayne Wade, Chris Paul, Shaquille O'Neal

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns?
Washington Wizards 

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
Jason Kidd and Joe Johnson

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
Kevin Johnson


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster? Steve Nash

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns? Dirk, Wade, and Terry

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? Dallas Mavericks

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA? Jason Kidd

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?Charles Barkley


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

1) Who is your favorite player on the current Phoenix Suns roster?
*tied, Diaw and Marion*

2) Who are your top three favorite players, in order, that are not on the Phoenix Suns?
*Chris Paul, Tim Duncan, Andre Iguadala/Caron Butler*

3) Who is your favorite team other than the Phoenix Suns? 
*Clippers*

4) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is currently active in the NBA?
*Quentin Richardson and Jason Kidd*

5) Who is your favorite ex-Suns player that is retired and no longer active in the NBA?
*Dan Majerle, KJ and Sir Charles.*


----------

